# Resort Review Corrections



## pedro47 (May 10, 2018)

Can you made correction on a resort review, after submission?
If so, what are the steps.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2018)

depends on the correction, but yes it can be done.

use the "contact resort manager" or "suggest edit" links to send your change request to the review manager for that resort.  (links are along the left hand side of any resort page on TUG)


----------



## pedro47 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks


----------

